# Whole leg of lamb (with bone) Need Ideas



## realbigswede (Jan 21, 2014)

I going to have a birthday bash for my wife and a friend family. They have given me a leg of lamb and I like to smoke it in the smoker.

BUT I have never done it I don't know the temp, time and spices. The weight is around 5-6 pound.

Thanks for help in advance

RBS


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello RBS.  I am not a fan of all the spices, rubs, marinades and things.  Many folks love rosemary, thyme and garlic with lamb. Then of course there is adding lemon and mint to lamb.  Lamb has a distinct flavour.  I had never tried it before moving to England and I don't care for it other than smoked.I just do salt and black/red pepper and let the lamb and smoke flavour shine.  I assume we are talking bone in lamb.  In my opinion lamb needs to be served to the rare side, medium AT THE MOST.  Lamb will also handle a stronger smoke flavour.  GO FOR IT!  Mesquite, hickory.  Use some cherry for the flavour and the GREAT mahogany color.  I would pull the leg at 160-165 and rest for an hour.  Just my opinion.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree with KC5TPY except on the temp. I'd pull it at 140˚ for medium well, 130˚ for medium. It should coast a good bit while it rests as the bone will hold heat. Lamb is one of those "love it or hate it" things, so you may want to have some burgers on hand for the uninitiated. My wife and I love it, but we have friends and family who gag at the mere mention of it.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi RBS

i love lamb and  a leg of lamb on a bone is yummy.
if you like it soft and juicy you can put it in a pan with root veggies red wine garlic and spices.
cover it with a foil .
smoke it for 4 hours at 220 .
remove the foil and smoke it for 1to 2  hours at  350 and turn it half way..

look at this post . it look like that .

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156305/beef-ribs-and-lamb-shanks

.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks MD.  I was going to suggest a lower IT but I wasn't sure about the safety thing.  Lamb should be medium rare AT MOST; IMHO.  I agree with you on the taste.  The first time I had it was here in England and it was roasted.  Didn't care for it.  Then I tried it on the smoker.  Still not my favourite but was some mighty fine grub.  Please don't tell my Tx. brothers that I put *SHEEP* on my smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Good luck RBS.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## realbigswede (Jan 22, 2014)

NICE nice Idea and thanks for the help.

It is for my wife and my friend wife birthday party on Saturday. I'm little intimidated I have NEVER cooked lamb in my life. On top of that my sister from Sweden is coming too. I haven't seen her in almost 30 years. It is for my Birthday next month and for my wife's Birthday today. I going to be the BIG 6-0.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 23, 2014)

RealBigSwede said:


> NICE nice Idea and thanks for the help.
> 
> It is for my wife and my friend wife birthday party on Saturday. I'm little intimidated I have NEVER cooked lamb in my life. On top of that my sister from Sweden is coming too. I haven't seen her in almost 30 years. It is for my Birthday next month and for my wife's Birthday today. I going to be the BIG 6-0.


----------

